# Flour question



## bourbon (Aug 14, 2009)

what's the difference between all purpose flour, and self rising flour ?


----------



## Arky (Aug 14, 2009)

Self Rising has Baking powder & Salt.

All Purpose doesn't because it would defeat the purpose of adding yeast in making yeast breads.


----------

